# Question About Hog Hunting in Mobile Delta & Weapons Allowed



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys, hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. I'm hoping someone can offer some clarification on this question I have. I have read on the back of the Mobile-Tensaw/WL Holland WMA map and under the Permitted Firearms sections for hogs it states:

" Firearms and ammunition permitted for hunting any other species on the W. L. Holland and Mobile-Tensaw Delta WMA’s as listed
above." 

Now when reading the Hunting Dates section, you can only deer hunt with a center-fire rifle on Thursday - Sunday from November 17th - January 31st.  

Now I've been hog hunting over there before and it's always been on the weekends during deer season, so we used center-fire rifles with great success. Myself, along with a few others I've talked to, seem to be under the impression that if you hunt for hogs on Monday - Wednesday that it has to bee with a rimfire (.22 or .17) or with a bow. But I got to searching on here and found this thread: 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/anyone-ever-hunted-hogs-mobile-delta-129185/ 

In post #8 jsh1904 stated this: 

"In the lower delta you can use any gun/ammo combination as long as something is in seas, for example, squirrell season opens and I will smoke some pigs with the .270." 

And in post #17 countryjwh stated this: 

"if you go on the lower you can use a rifle. if you are on the upper you have to use ammo legal for what is in season so bird shot on the upper."

Now I'm by no means calling them a liar, so don't take it that way. So here's the questions: 

1. Is true that in the lower delta you can use a center-fire rifle to hog hunt during ANY day of the week as long as deer season is in? 

2. Or can you only use center-fire rifles during deer season during the days that are permitted to hunt deer with center-fire rifles, which is Thursday - Sunday, and during Monday - Wednesday must resort back to using rimfires (.22 or .17)? 

I appreciate everyone's insight on this and would like to know for sure because Christmas break is right aruund the corner. I work in Huntsville for a space and defense company but I'll be off and back home in Baldwin County from December 22nd until January 1st, so I want to do some hunting again. Thanks guys! :thumbsup: 

-Mike


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I don't have any knowledge on it but simply as you read it, you could interpret it either way. It's very vague. To protect yourself without confirmation from a valid source I'd stick with the legal round for the given day until you hear otherwise.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

You can hunt with center fire rifle on the lower delta anytime anything is in season. The only time you can use a center fire on the upper is on designated days that are rifle hunts. If you want to hunt them any other time you pretty much have to use what is legal for te game allowed such as.. Before bow season when small game season opens it has to be a rim fire or shotgun using #4 shot or smaller now that deer season is open you can still use those and include a bow and arrow. And on days of gun dog hunts no bow and arrows shotguns using buckshot only. Hope that helps


----------



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

Rifle on lower as long as a season is in.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Everytime Ive been Ivs used a center fire rifle and had no issues. From what I was told and from what ive been told its whatever is in season. If squirrels are in season then you can use .22 or 4-10 and such like that and once deer season opens you can use anything. I know it doesnt matter but Ive NEVER been checked and even sat and had discussions with the man and all he was worried about was if I was fishing or not.


----------



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

Josh (wild *****) posted the right answer. On upper, it goes by season. On lower, you can use a rifle during any season.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jpippin said:


> Josh (wild *****) posted the right answer. On upper, it goes by season. On lower, you can use a rifle during any season.


+1, this is correct, reading the rules is kinda confusing. Mike W, PM me your email addy, I have some info for you, i tried sending you a PM dont know if Im getting out or not.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

dooler, you can send me some info to


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

countryjwh said:


> dooler, you can send me some info to


ha, I think you probably know all I know about the delta, and then some ! 

I moved to Mississippi last year, trying to learn the Pascagoula River swamp now, alot of ground to cover, over here is gonna be a little tougher I think, they dog hunt the HELL out of it and makes for some tough hunting trying to hunt behind em. good luck to ya!

PS, if you happen to find any ladder stands in the swamp over there with my name on it, (i have 6 out in different areas) feel free to take em or move em , Im not gonna be coming back to get em .:thumbsup:


----------

